# Nietzsche the Hairless (Dumbo?) Rat.



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is Nietzsche (named because his whiskers resemble the 'whiskers' of a 19th Century philosopher who I happen to like, named Friedrich Nietzsche).

I went to the local pet store to get some litter, when I saw him all alone in an aquarium. I had to get him. He was alone because he had been rubbing his head against his water bottle until he started bleeding, so they had to take care or his wound and then isolate him. In the process of fixing his wound, he got plenty of good handling. He is so sweet and calm, I couldn't ask for a better rat.

I was wondering if he is a Dumbo, can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I love that name, though I'm not very familiar with his writings.

Nekkie! So cute!



PS YAY MACS!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a sweet little boy you have! And I think he's a dumbo, but you might want a second opinion.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

He's definitely a dumbo!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

yup, dumbo indeed. and an adorable one at that!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, another vote for dumbo here.
He looks like a grizzled old man that needs a shave. hehe


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Cute! I love hairless rats. He's a dumbo, too!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I am also LOVING that name, brilliant stuff.


----------

